# Burls?



## Industry (Dec 26, 2007)

Is there a market among wood turners for the growths found on cherry trees? I come across a good number of them and would like to sell them if there is a market. Thanks


----------



## Adkpk (Dec 26, 2007)

For sure. I don't know of any but burls are real popular amongst woodworkers. I asked a logger last year if he found some to leave them around for me. He had no idea they were worth something. Try looking in magazines that feature anything wood for rustic furniture makers in your area. Give them a call and offer what you got. They should respond.

I've got a cherry burl out in the shop that is 15"s wide by 24"s long. I'll slab it up and get some nice burly pieces out of it. Probably make some stools out of it.


----------



## trimmmed (Dec 26, 2007)

Yup, they are worth something. You would be best off finding someone fairly local that wants them, as shipping can be prohibitive $$ wise.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Mar 8, 2008)

*hard wood*

I hand carved a large spoon out of three small cherry burls I found on piece of firewood. Really hard wood and tough carving, but great grain, color and finish. 

Maybe try selling on Ebay?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 9, 2008)

Local wood shops and clubs are the best bet. I do some trad/com. with slab wood at a local woodworking shop.


----------



## Tree Bones (Jun 6, 2008)

Wish I was closer to you.


----------



## mattgatten (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm a woodturner and I can tell you that burls are highly desireable in that world. We make everything from pens to bowls out of them. Even from the caps. I'm on my blackberry right now but I will get you a link or two where folks would gladly pay for the shipping. Especially if the figure in them is great. I see pen blanks fetch the most per cubic inch of burl than anything. Seriously. Turners also love green wood because its easier on our chisels. We rough turn to allow for drying then come back a couple of months later and finish them up. Don't slab it yet until you know how you want to sell it. I can help if you run across them all the time. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Happyjack (Jul 18, 2008)

I live in CT and have a large cherry bural that is roughly 30" long by 18" wide. If any one has an interest please PM me. I found it on the side of the road after a town tree crew was done for the day. I could barely lift it off the ground. 

PM me if you have an interest. I wish I had a CSM.


----------



## Burlhunter13 (Jul 19, 2008)

I go out of my way to get burls, they are beautiful!
Ebay for sure. Of local wood clubs. Or even put it in the local advertiser if you have one.

I have piles of burls here, my favorite of all wood varieties! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## toddstreeservic (Sep 27, 2008)

when cutting a burl for resale how much of the trunk should be left on either side?


----------



## Burlhunter13 (Sep 27, 2008)

toddstreeservic said:


> when cutting a burl for resale how much of the trunk should be left on either side?





Burls usually grow in a cone shape....if you flush cut the burl to the log then you will notice a small rim on the burl being non-effected wood. The further you go into the log the smaller the burl spot becomes (a cone shape with the point towards the center of the log). If the tree is dead then flush cut the burl, or even bore into the log to remove it. If the tree is still alive them you might want to cut the burl away from the tree about 1/2" to an 1". But its really up to you. I have flush cut burls off of trees that were alive because the burls were so pretty and the tree is unaffected. Just make sure you seal the tree with a wound healer or paint.

I'm not 100% sure about this fact....but I heard that removing burls improves the health of the tree. Also that if a burl grows completely around the circumference of a tree then the tree will die from that point on, same with a branch, it will kill the rest of the branch....the burl effects the cambium layer and does not allow for sufficient nutrient and water flow to the rest of the tree. 

Cheers, hope that helps
Jim


----------

